# Uplay.exe-Entry point not found



## vladavox (Sep 13, 2013)

When I start the Assasin`s Creed II,error pops out with this "the procedure entry point could not be located in the dynamic link library libcef.dll".
I have tried to reinstall the game,run as administator and downloading this file but still doesn`t works.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

Had this game ever worked for you before? Also, did you buy the game using a CD or a direct download online?


----------

